# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  استراتجيات نموذجية وتدابير عملية للقضاء على  العنف ضد المرأة في مجال منع الجريمة

## سالي جمعة

*استراتجيات* *نموذجية وتدابير**عملية للقضاء على* *العنف ضد المرأة في مجال منع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية**[1]* اعتمدت من قبل الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بموجب قرارها 52/86 المؤرخ في 12‏ كانون اﻷول/ ديسمبر ‎1997‏ 
  1- إن الطبيعة المتعددة الجوانب للعنف ضد المرأة توحي بضرورة إعداد استراتيجيات مختلفة بحسب اختلاف مظاهر العنف واختلاف اﻷوساط التي يحدث فيها. ويمكن إدخال التدابير والاستراتيجيات واﻷنشطة العملية المبينة أدناه في مجال منع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية لمعالجة مشكلة العنف ضد المرأة. وما لم يرد توضيح بخلاف ذلك، فان مصطلح "المرأة" يشمل "الطفلة".
  2- وإن الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية للقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة في مجال منع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية، إذ تذكر بتعريف العنف ضد المرأة الوارد في الإعلان المتعلق بالقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة[2] والمعاد تأكيده أيضا في منهاج العمل الذي اعتمده المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة، المعقود في بيجين في الفترة من 4 إلى 15 أيلول/سبتمبر 1995،[3] فإنها تقوم على التدابير التي اعتمدتها الحكومات في منهاج العمل، مع مراعاة كون بعض الفئات من النساء معرضة للعنف بشكل خاص.
  3- وتسلم الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية، على وجه التحديد، بوجود حاجة إلى رسم سياسة نشطة تتمثل في إدراج منظور الجنس ضمن المسار العام لجميع السياسات والبرامج ذات الصلة بالعنف ضد المرأة، وفي تحقيق المساواة بين الجنسين والمساواة والإنصاف في الوصول إلى العدالة، إضافة إلى تحقيق هدف التوازن بين الجنسين ضمن مجاﻻت اتخاذ القرار ذات الصلة بالقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة. وينبغي أن تطبق الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية بوصفها مبادئ توجيهية، بشكل يتوافق مع الصكوك الدولية ذات الصلة، بما في ذلك اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة[4] واتفاقية حقوق الطفل[5] والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية[6] بغرض إعطاء دفعة لتنفيذها على نحو منصف وفعال.
  4- وينبغي تنفيذ الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية من جانب الدول الأعضاء والكيانات الأخرى، دون المساس بمبدأ المساواة بين الجنسين أمام القانون وذلك تيسيرا للجهود التي تبذلها الحكومات من أجل التعامل، في إطار نظام العدالة الجنائية، مع مختلف مظاهر العنف ضد المرأة.
  5- وتهدف الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية إلى توفير المساواة بحكم القانون وبحكم الواقع بين المرأة والرجل. وﻻ تخصص الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية معاملة تفضيلية للمرأة وإنما ترمي إلى ضمان تقويم ما قد تواجهه المرأة من أوجه اللامساواة أو أشكال التمييز في مجال الوصول إلى العدالة، وﻻ سيما فيما يتعلق بأفعال العنف.
*أوﻻ - القانون الجنائي*  6- تحث الدول الأعضاء على القيام بما يلي:
  (أ) العمل، بشكل دوري، على استعراض وتقييم وتنقيح قوانينها ومدوناتها وإجراءاتها، وﻻ سيما قوانينها الجنائية، لضمان فائدتها وفعاليتها في القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة وإلغاء اﻷحكام التي تجيز العنف ضد المرأة أو تتغاضى عنه؛
  (ب) استعراض وتقييم وتنقيح قوانينها الجنائية والمدنية، في إطار نظمها القانونية الوطنية، كيما تضمن تحريم جميع أفعال العنف المرتكبة ضد المرأة، أو تعتمد تدابير لهذا الغرض إن لم يتيسر القيام بذلك؛
  (ج) استعراض وتقييم وتنقيح قوانينها الجنائية لضمان ما يلي:
  "1" إمكانية تقييد حيازة واستخدام الأسلحة النارية وغيرها من الأسلحة التي ينظم القانون حيازتها واستخدامها، من جانب الأشخاص الذين يقدمون للمحاكم في دعاوى قضائية تتعلق بجرائم العنف أو الذين أدينوا بجرائم من ذلك القبيل، وذلك في إطار النظم القانونية الوطنية لتلك الدول؛
  "2" إمكانية منع الأشخاص من التحرش بالنساء أو تخويفهن أو تهديدهن أو ردعهم عن ذلك، في إطار النظم القانونية الوطنية للدول الأعضاء.
*ثانيا - الإجراءات الجنائية*  7- تحث الدول الأعضاء على استعراض إجراءاتها الجنائية وتقييمها وتنقيحها، بحسب الاقتضاء، لضمان ما يلي:
  (أ) أن تكون لقوات الشرطة، شريطة الحصول على إذن قضائي، حيثما تقتضي القوانين الوطنية ذلك، سلطة كافية لدخول المباني والقيام بعمليات الاعتقال في قضايا العنف ضد المرأة، بما في ذلك مصادرة الأسلحة؛
  (ب) تقع المسئوولية الرئيسية في مباشرة إقامة الدعاوى على سلطات النيابة وﻻ تقع على المرأة التي تعرضت للعنف؛
  (ج) إعطاء المرأة التي تعرضت للعنـف فرصـة للإدلاء بشهادتهـا فـي الدعـوى القضائية، مساوية للفرصة الممنوحة لغيرها من الشهود، وإتاحة تدابير تيسر للمرأة اﻹدﻻء بشهادتها وتحمي حياتها الخاصة؛
  (د) عدم التمييز ضد المرأة في قواعد الدفاع ومبادئه، وعدم تمكين مرتكبي العنف ضد المرأة من الإفلات من المسؤولية الجنائية على أساس دفوع من قبيل الشرف أو الاستفزاز؛
  (ﻫ) عدم رفع المسؤولية الجنائية عموما أو غيرها من المسؤوليات عن الجناة الذين يرتكبون أفعال عنف ضد المرأة عن غير قصد تحت تأثير الكحول أو المخدرات؛
  (و) النظر، خلال الإجراءات القضائية، في الأدلة المتعلقة بأفعال العنف وسوء المعاملة والمطاردة والاستغلال التي ارتكبها الجاني سابقا، وذلك وفقا لمبادئ القانون الجنائي الوطني؛
  (ز) أن تكون للمحاكم، رهنا بأحكام الدستور الوطني لدولتها، سلطة إصدار أوامر للحماية وأوامر زجرية في قضايا العنف ضد المرأة، بما في ذلك إخلاء الجاني من المسكن، ومنع الاتصال بالضحية وغيرها من الأطراف المتضررة، داخل المسكن وخارجه، وفرض جزاءات على الإخلال بهذه الأوامر؛
  (ح) إمكانية اتخاذ تدابير عند الاقتضاء لضمان سلامة الضحايا وأسرهن وحمايتهن من التخويف والانتقام؛
  (ط) مراعاة المخاطر المحدقة بالسلامة لدى اتخاذ قرارات تتعلق بالأحكام غير الاحتجازية أو شبه الاحتجازية أو إطلاق السراح بكفالة، أو إخلاء السبيل المشروط، أو إطلاق السراح المشروط أو وقف التنفيذ رهن المراقبة.
*ثالثا - الشرطة*  8- تحث الدول الأعضاء على القيام بما يلي في إطار نظمها القانونية الوطنية:
  (أ) ضمان إنفاذ أحكام القوانين والمدونات والإجراءات الواجبة التطبيق ذات الصلة بالعنف ضد المرأة إنفاذا متسقا وعلى نحو يكفل إدراك جميع أعمال العنف الإجرامية المرتكبة ضد المرأة والتصدي لها على نحو مناسب من قبل نظام العدالة الجنائية؛
  (ب) استحداث أساليب للتحري غير مهينة للمرأة المتعرضة للعنف وتقلل من التدخل في شؤونها، مع التقيد بمعايير لجمع أحسن الأدلة؛
  (ج) ضمان أن تراعى في إجراءات الشرطة، بما في ذلك القرارات المتخذة بشأن إلقاء القبض على مرتكب العنف واحتجازه والشروط المتعلقة بالإفراج عنه بأي شكل من الأشكال، ضرورة سلامة الضحية وسائر الأشخاص الذين تربطهم بها صلة أسرية أو اجتماعية أو غيرها، وضمان أن تسفر هذه الإجراءات أيضا عن درء أي أعمال عنف جديدة؛
  (د) تخويل الشرطة صلاحية التصدي الفوري لحالات العنف ضد المرأة؛
  (ﻫ) ضمان أن تكون ممارسة الشرطة سلطاتها وفقا لسيادة القانون وقواعد السلوك، وضمان إمكانية مساءلة الشرطة عن أي انتهاك لذلك؛
  (و) تشجيع النساء على الانضمام إلى قوات الشرطة، بما في ذلك الانضمام إلى تلك القوات على مستوى العمليات.
*رابعا - إصدار اﻷحكام والإجراءات الإصلاحية*  9- تحث الدول الأعضاء على القيام، بحسب الاقتضاء، بما يلي:
  (أ) استعراض وتقييم وتنقيح سياساتها وإجراءاتها المتعلقة بإصدار اﻷحكام، لضمان تحقيقها اﻷهداف التالية:
  "1" محاسبة المجرمين على أعمالهم المتعلقة بالعنف ضد المرأة؛
  "2" وضع حد للسلوك العنيف؛
  "3" إيلاء اعتبار للأثر الذي يلحق بالضحايا وأفراد أسرهن من جراء اﻷحكام المفروضة على مرتكبي العنف الذين هم من أفراد الأسرة؛
  "4" ترويج الجزاءات المماثلة للجزاءات التي تفرض على جرائم العنف الأخرى؛
  (ب) ضمان إخطار المرأة المتعرضة للعنف بأي إفراج عن المجرم بعد احتجازه أو سجنه عندما تكون سلامة الضحية أهم في هذا اﻻفضاء من التعدي على سرية خصوصيات المجرم؛
  (ج) إيلاء الاعتبار في عملية إصدار اﻷحكام لشدة الضرر البدني والنفسي والتأثر بالإيذاء، وذلك بوسائل تشمل اللجوء إلى بيانات تأثر الضحية بالضرر اللاحق بها، حيثما كان القانون يسمح بممارسات مثل اللجوء إلى تلك البيانات؛
  (د) أن تتاح للمحاكم مجموعة كاملة من التصرفات المتعلقة بإصدار اﻷحكام من أجل حماية الضحية وسائر المتضررين والمجتمع من التعرض للمزيد من العنف؛
  (ﻫ) ضمان تشجيع القاضي الذي يصدر الحكم على التوصية، عند إصدار الحكم، بالمعاملة التي يعامل بها المجرم؛
  (و) ضمان وجود تدابير ملائمة للقضاء على ما يرتكب ضد النساء المحتجزات، ﻷي سبب كان، من عنف؛
  (ز) وضع وتقييم برامج لمعاملة المجرمين تخص مختلف أنواع المجرمين ومختلف معالم شخصيات المجرمين؛
  (ح) حماية سلامة الضحايا والشهود قبل الإجراءات الجنائية وفي أثنائها وبعدها.
*خامسا - دعم الضحايا ومساعدتهن*  10- تحث الدول الأعضاء على القيام ، بحسب الاقتضاء، بما يلي:
  (أ) أن تتاح للنساء اللاتي تعرضن للعنف معلومات عن الحقوق وتدابير اﻹنصاف وكيفية الحصول عليها، إضافة إلى معلومات عن المشاركة في الإجراءات الجنائية وجدولها الزمني والتقدم المحرز فيها والحكم اﻷخير الذي يصدر فيها؛
  (ب) تشجيع النساء المتعرضات للعنف ومساعدتهن على رفع شكاوى رسمية وعلى متابعتها إلى النهاية؛
  (ج) ضمان أن تتلقى النساء المتعرضات للعنف، من خلال الإجراءات الرسمية وغير الرسمية، اﻹنصاف العاجل والعادل مما لحق بهن من أذى، بما في ذلك الحق في طلب إصلاح الضرر أو طلب التعويض من المجرمين أو من الدولة؛
  (د) توفير آليات وإجراءات قضائية متيسرة وتراعي احتياجات النساء المتعرضات للعنف تكفل معالجة الدعاوى معالجة منصفة؛
  (ﻫ) إنشاء نظام تسجيل بشأن الحماية القضائية والأوامر الزجرية، حيثما تكون هذه الأوامر جائزة بموجب القانون الوطني، حتى تتمكن الشرطة أو يتمكن موظفو العدالة الجنائية من أن يقرروا بسرعة ما إذا كان أمر من هذه الأوامر ساريا.
*سادسا - الخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية*  11- تحث الدول الأعضاء على القيام، بحسب الاقتضاء، وبالتعاون مع القطاع الخاص والرابطات المهنية والمؤسسات والمنظمات غير الحكومية ومنظمات المجتمع المحلي ذات الصلة، بما في ذلك المنظمات التي تسعى إلى تحقيق المساواة للمرأة، ومعاهد البحوث، بما يلي:
  (أ) إنشاء وتمويل وتنسيق شبكـة مستدامـة مـن مرافـق وخدمات السكن المتيسرة فـي الحالات الطارئة والمؤقتة للنساء وأطفالهن من المعرضين أو المعرضات لخطر الوقوع ضحايا للعنف أو من وقعوا أو وقعن ضحايا له؛
  (ب) إنشاء وتمويل وتنسيق خدمات كالخطوط الهاتفية لتقديم المعلومات مجانا والخدمات الفنية المتعددة التخصصات لإسداء المشورة والتدخل في الأزمات وفرق الدعم لصالح ضحايا العنف من النساء وأطفالهن؛
  (ج) تصميم برامج ورعايتها للتحذير والوقاية من تعاطي الكحول ومواد الإدمان، نظرا لكثرة اقتران تعاطي الكحول ومواد الإدمان بحاﻻت العنف ضد المرأة؛
  (د) إقامة صلات أفضل بين الخدمات الطبية، الخاصة منها والمتعلقة بالطوارئ، وأجهزة العدالة الجنائية، وذلك لأغراض الإبلاغ عن أعمال العنف ضد المرأة وتسجيلها والتصدي لها؛
  (ﻫ) وضع إجراءات نموذجية لمساعدة المشاركين في نظام العدالة الجنائية على التعامل مع النساء المتعرضات للعنف؛
  (و) القيام، كلما أمكن ذلك، بإنشاء وحدات متخصصة تتألف من أشخاص من ذوي الاختصاصات ذات الصلة يكونون مدربين تدريبا خاصا على معالجة الجوانب المعقدة وحساسيات الضحايا في حالات العنف ضد المرأة.
*سابعا - التدريب*  12- تحث الدول الأعضاء على القيام، بحسب الاقتضاء، وبالتعاون مع المنظمات غير الحكومية، بما فيها المنظمات التي تسعى إلى تحقيق المساواة للمرأة، ومع الرابطات المهنية ذات الصلة، بما يلي:
  (أ) توفير نماذج تدريب إلزامية تراعي تعدد الثقافات ومنظور نوع الجنس، أو التشجيع على وضعها، لصالح أفراد الشرطة وموظفي العدالة الجنائية والممارسين والمهنيين المشاركين في نظام العدالة الجنائية، تتطرق لعدم مقبولية العنف ضد المرأة وأثره ونتائجه وتشجع على التصدي على نحو ملائم لمسألة العنف ضد المرأة؛
  (ب) ضمان توفر القدر الكافي من التدريب والحساسية والتثقيف لدى الشرطة وموظفي العدالة الجنائية والممارسين والمهنيين المشاركين في نظام العدالة الجنائية، فيما يتعلق بجميع صكوك حقوق الإنسان ذات الصلة؛
  (ج) تشجيع الرابطات المهنية على أن تضع للممارسين المشتركين في نظام العدالة الجنائية معايير ممارسة وسلوك واجبة النفاذ تعزز حصول المرأة على العدالة والمساواة.
*ثامنا - البحث والتقييم*  13- تحث الدول الأعضاء والمعاهد التي تتألف منها شبكة برنامج اﻷمم المتحدة لمنع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية وكيانات منظومة اﻷمم المتحدة ذات الصلة وسائر المنظمات الدولية ومعاهد البحوث والمنظمات غير الحكومية ذات الصلة، بما فيها المنظمات التي تسعى إلى تحقيق المساواة للمرأة، على القيام، بحسب الاقتضاء، بما يلي:
  (أ) إعداد دراسات استقصائية في مجال الجريمة تتعلق بطبيعة العنف ضد المرأة ومداه؛
  (ب) جمع البيانات والمعلومات لكل من الجنسين على حدة من أجل تحليلها واستخدامها، مع البيانات الموجودة، في تقدير الاحتياجات واتخاذ القرارات ووضع السياسات في ميدان منع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية، ولاسيما بشأن ما يلي:
  "1" مختلف أشكال العنف ضد المرأة، وأسبابه وعواقبه؛
  "2" مدى صلة الحرمان والاستغلال الاقتصاديين بالعنف ضد المرأة؛
  "3" العلاقة بين الضحية والمجرم؛
  "4" ما لأنواع التدخل المختلفة من أثر مساعد على إعادة التأهيل أو مكافحة العودة إلى اﻹجرام في المجرم الفرد، وما لها من أثر في تقليل العنف ضد المرأة؛
  "5" استخدام الأسلحة النارية وتعاطي المخدرات والكحول، ولاسيما فيما يرتكب في أحوال العنف المنزلي من حالات العنف ضد المرأة؛
  "6" العلاقة بين التعرض للإيذاء أو العنف وما يعقب ذلك التعرض من قيام بأنشطة العنف؛
  (ج) رصد معدﻻت العنف ضد المرأة، ومعدﻻت اعتقال المجرمين وتبرئتهم، وملاحقتهم قانونيا، والبت في الدعاوى المقامة ضدهم، وإصدار تقارير سنوية عن ذلك؛
  (د) تقييم مدى كفاءة نظام العدالة الجنائية وفعاليتها في تلبية احتياجات النساء اللائي يتعرضن للعنف.
*تاسعا - تدابير منع الجريمة*  14- تحث الدول الأعضاء، والقطاع الخاص، وما له صلة من الرابطات المهنية والمؤسسات والمنظمات غير الحكومية ومنظمات المجتمع المحلي، بما فيها المنظمات الساعية إلى تحقيق المساواة للمرأة، ومعاهد البحوث، على الاضطلاع، بحسب الاقتضاء، بما يلي:
  (أ) إعداد وتنفيذ برامج توعية وتثقيف مجدية وفعالة للجمهور وفي المدارس، تمنع العنف ضد المرأة بتعزيز المساواة والتعاون والاحترام المتبادل واقتسام المسؤوليات بين النساء والرجال؛
  (ب) صوغ نهج متعددة التخصصات، ومراعية لنوع الجنس، في الكيانات العامة والخاصة التي تشارك في القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة، ولاسيما من خلال إقامة الشراكات بين موظفي إنفاذ القوانين والدوائر المتخصصة في حماية ضحايا العنف من النساء؛
  (ج) إنشاء برامج إرشادية للمجرمين أو من يتبين أنهم يمكن أن يصبحوا مجرمين، من أجل تشجيع التسوية السلمية للنزاعات، وحسن التصرف وضبط النفس عند الغضب، وتغيير الاتجاهات الذهنية المتعلقة بأدوار الجنسين والعلاقات فيما بينهما؛
  (د) إنشاء برامج إرشادية وتوفير المعلومات للنساء، بمن فيهن ضحايا العنف، بشأن أدوار الجنسين، والحقوق الإنسانية للمرأة، والجوانب الاجتماعية والصحية والقانونية والاقتصادية للعنف ضد المرأة، من أجل إكساب النساء القدرات اللازمة لحماية أنفسهن من جميع أشكال العنف؛
  (ﻫ) إعداد المعلومات وتعميمها، بطريقة تلائم الجمهور المتلقي المعني، بمن فيهم الموجودون في المؤسسات التعليمية بجميع مراحلها، عن مختلف أشكال العنف ضد المرأة وعن توفر برامج للتصدي لتلك المشكلة، ومن ضمنها البرامج المتعلقة بالتسوية السلمية للمنازعات؛
  (و) دعم المبادرات التي تضطلع بها المنظمات الساعية إلى تحقيق المساواة للمرأة والمنظمات غير الحكومية من أجل إذكاء وعي الجمهور بمسألة العنف ضد المرأة والإسهام في القضاء عليه.
  15- تحث الدول الأعضاء، ووسائط الإعلام، ورابطات وسائط الإعلام، والهيئات التنظيمية الذاتية لوسائط الإعلام، والمدارس، وسائر الشركاء ذوي الصلة، مع احترام حرية وسائط الإعلام، على أن تعد، بحسب الاقتضاء، حمالات لتوعية الجمهور وتدابير وآليات ملائمة، مثل مدونات قواعد الآداب والتدابير التنظيمية الذاتية المتعلقة بالعنف المعروض في وسائط الإعلام، تهدف إلى إعلاء احترام حقوق المرأة والثني عن التمييز ضد المرأة وعن تصوير المرأة تصويرا مقولبا.
*عاشرا - التعاون الدولي*  16- تحث الدول الأعضاء وهيئات اﻷمم المتحدة ومعاهدها على الاضطلاع، بحسب الاقتضاء، بما يلي:
  (أ) تبادل المعلومات بشأن نماذج التدخل والبرامج الوقائية الناجحة في القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة، وإعداد دليل لتلك النماذج؛
  (ب) التعاون والتآزر، على الصعيدين الإقليمي والدولي، مع الكيانات ذات الصلة، بغية منع العنف ضد المرأة وبغية ترويج تدابير لتقديم مرتكبيه إلى العدالة فعليا، وذلك من خلال آليات التعاون والمساعدة الدوليين ووفقا للقانون الوطني؛
  (ج) اﻹسهام في صندوق اﻷمم المتحدة اﻹنمائي للمرأة ودعمه في أنشطته الرامية إلى القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة.
  17- تحث الدول الأعضاء على ما يلي:
  (أ) قصر مدى أية تحفظات بشأن اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة على التحفظات المصاغة بأقصى ما يمكن من الدقة وفي أضيق نطاق التي ﻻ تتنافى مع موضوع الاتفاقية وغرضها؛
  (ب) إدانة جميع انتهاكات الحقوق الإنسانية للمرأة في أحوال النزاع المسلح، والاعتراف بأن تلك الانتهاكات هي انتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان الدولية والقانون الإنساني الدولي، والمطالبة بردود فعالة على وجه خاص على الانتهاكات التي من ذلك النوع، بما في ذلك على وجه الخصوص القتل، والاغتصاب المنظم، والعبودية الجنسية، والحمل القسري؛
  (ج) العمل بفعالية على التصديق على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة أو الانضمام إلى تلك الاتفاقية، فيما يتعلق بالدول التي ﻻ تزال غير أطراف فيها، لكي يتسنى تحقيق تصديق جميع دول العالم عليها قبل نهاية عام 2000؛
  (د) إيلاء الاعتبار الكامل لإدراج منظور نوع الجنس[7] في صوغ النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية، وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بضحايا العنف من النساء؛[8]
  (ﻫ) التعاون مع المقررة الخاصة للجنة حقوق الإنسان والمعنية بالعنف ضد المرأة، وأسبابه ونتائجه، على أداء المهام والواجبات المنوطة بها، ومساعدتها على ذلك، وتقديم جميع المعلومات المطلوبة، والاستجابة لزيارات المقررة الخاصة ورسائلها.
*حادي عشر - أنشطة المتابعة*  18- تحث الدول الأعضاء، وهيئات اﻷمم المتحدة رهنا بتوفر أموال من خارج الميزانية، والمعاهد التي تتألف منها شبكة برنامج اﻷمم المتحدة لمنع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية، وسائر المنظمات الدولية ومعاهد البحوث والمنظمات غير الحكومية ذات الصلة، بما فيها المنظمات الساعية إلى تحقيق المساواة للمرأة، على الاضطلاع، بحسب الاقتضاء، بما يلي:
  (أ) تشجيع ترجمة "الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية" إلى اللغات المحلية، وكفالة تعميمها على نطاق واسع لكي تستخدم في برامج التدريب والتثقيف؛
  (ب) اتخاذ "الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية" كأساس وكمرجع للسياسات وكدليل عملي للأنشطة الهادفة إلى القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة؛
  (ج) مساعدة الحكومات، بناء على طلبها، على استعراض نظم العدالة الجنائية فيها، بما في ذلك تشريعاتها الجنائية، وتقييمها وتنقيحها استنادا إلى "الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية"؛
  (د) دعم أنشطة التعاون التقني التي تضطلع بها المعاهد التي تتألف منها شبكة برنامج اﻷمم المتحدة لمنع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية في مجال القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة؛
  (ﻫ) إعداد خطط وبرامج وطنية وإقليمية ودون إقليمية منسقة لتنفيذ "الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية"؛
  (و) تصميم برامج وأدلة تدريبية موحدة للشرطة ولموظفي العدالة الجنائية، تستند إلى "الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية"؛
  (ز) إجراء استعراض ورصد بصفة دورية، على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي، للتقدم المحرز من حيث الخطط والبرامج والمبادرات الرامية إلى القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة، في سياق الاستراتيجيات النموذجية والتدابير العملية".



[1] وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/RES/52/86.

[2] القرار ‎48/104، وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/RES/48/104.

[3] تقرير المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة، بيجين، ‎4‏-‎15‏ أيلول/سبتمبر ‎1995‏ (منشورات اﻷمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع‎:‏ ‎A.96.IV.13‏)، الفصل اﻷول، القرار ‎1‏، المرفق الثاني

[4] القرار ‎34/180‏، المرفق، وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/RES/34/180.

[5] القرار 44/25، المرفق، وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/RES/44/25.

[6] انظر القرار ‎2200‏ ألف (د - ‎21‏)، المرفق، وثيقة الأمم المتحدة A/RES/2200.

[7] وضع هامش لشرح مصطلح نوع الجنس.

[8] للاضطلاع على النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية راجع

----------

